# My beautiful 15 year old Jess



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

She is beautiful! Bumping up


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Your girl looks so sweet and loving. Ours are young but I always enjoy seeing photos of the seniors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl, I had my boy until he was 15. The seniors are such treasures, hoping you have some more special time with her x


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad she is still enjoying walking and swimming. She's beautiful. Fifteen years is so nice. I hope you get more happy times with her.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She is a sweet girl. Love her and enjoy her as long as you can. My 1st boy made it 14.5 yrs.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

She is a fine looking Golden! What a great life she has with you all, being 15+ shows her great pedigree and fine work by you guys on giving her a wonderful life.. Of the seven Golden's we have had over our marriage of 51+ years, none have made it to 15. Our oldest was just over 14 when she passed. We have one girl now, she is 9+ years now and a male who is 20 months. They both have longevity in their pedigrees, so we are hoping! Continue to enjoy your pup each day and that is the best thing that you can do.

God Bless...


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful girl ! That swimming is such a good exercise. It really looks like a wonderful life that you have together. Wishing you many more happy days 😊


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, you are so lucky to have had her for so long. I hope you have lots more quality time with her, too. She looks very sweet. Nice that she is able to swim - it has probably helped to keep her feeling good for so long.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

She looks amazing! Good job! If she needs some help with stairs, perhaps consider a two piece harness like the one Buddy had. It really helped when doing stairs or getting into or out of the car. It is hard to see in the photo but each part had a handle. The two parts clipped together and sometimes he only needed the front part.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jess is beautiful.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

What a beauty! You are so blessed to have had her for so long and to have her still doing well at such an advanced age. If it gives you hope, one of my breeders had a dog that, according to their website, made it to *19*, so you never know! As far as the diarrhea… I wouldn’t assume it’s just old age, and even if it is, dehydration can pull a medically vulnerable dog down fast, so if you haven’t already, I’d definitely get her checked out… hopefully it’s just a dietary indiscretion or a minor digestive issue and you can get her back to normal soon.

BTW… I LOVE that you’ve fenced in your swimming area! I have dreams of having a lake house some day and, being a helicopter mom, I’ve worried about how to keep my dog from swimming away! 😆🙄 I’d feel so much better with a set up like yours…


----------

